# Cheapest rent in hong kong?



## lidoqt (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Everyone, currently im staying in prince edward sharing a 1000sq ft flat with 2 other people and i pay $6250. 
I wonder if anyone knows which areas are cheaper and have around the same size? I know hong kong flats are small just curious to know if anyone knows some great places


----------



## ama2016 (Sep 21, 2016)

I was living in tseung kwan o before and i was paying for roughly the same price each month, i think you can find a similar sized flat in tseung kwan o


----------

